# Easy question...taping corner beads?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Waste of tape and time---Most likely done by someone who hasn't learned how to fasten the corner bead properly.--Mike--


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well in the past before they used tape on beads they commonly used a clincher then you should tape the beads - commercial metal studs ... you can tape the beads if you want i use hot mud on the first coat instead.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I have never taped a corner bead in 35 years.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Waste of tape and time---Most likely done by someone who hasn't learned how to fasten the corner bead properly.--Mike--


 
its more for insurance than anything. you can put a bead on 100% perfect but that wont guaruntee the wood behind it wont twist shrink or the bead wont get bumped. the tape might not prevent all cracks but i dont see how it hurts anything its just burried under the mud, i believe taping mud sticks to metal better than light mud .. and light mud sticks to tape better than metal so i can see an advantage to it. but i use hot mud on the first coat just for insurance reasons. 

clinching is also a method that lets you attach a bead without putting any nails in the wood. the wood twists shrinks etc pulling on the nail inturn pulling the bead ...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A bead with no nails in it is much easier to knock loose (when moving furniture, for example). Bead should be nailed on wood framing. Again, mud-on bead is the best.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Using metal bead and nails (mfg recommendations) I always mesh tape and hot mud the edges, holding the tape back a little so it doesn't run up on the bead part. This is what is called "best practice", certainly not the standard.

Many of the mud on beads were developed because the above method did improve the ability to resist cracking. Here in CA we have a lot of "seismic events" which makes for more concern in this area.


----------

